# what online company ??



## CBR600rr (Apr 15, 2007)

Want to buy some new stuff,, any1 recomend a good online supplier ??

:detailer:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

what sort of stuff r u after?!


----------



## CBR600rr (Apr 15, 2007)

HiYa Ronnie, hope you good.

Not 100% yet what im getting, normaly use autoglym products but thinking of changing a few things like the shampoo for a start,

other things like applicator pads, wheel brush, wash mitt, wax,

im thinking of refurbing my wheels, and have seen a product WURTH make
So if i could get that at the same place, would be good.

Any advice welcome


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Well so far i have used polished bliss and elite car care.
But i guess they are all good so to spaek, they were just my own choice

Without sounding biased these 2 have a very comprehensive range of products and are very professional!!!!

Hope this gives you a wee pointer!!!


----------



## Maz (Feb 25, 2007)

Check out the trader section on the forum
you'll find all you need there.
Tesco do a nice wheel brush for less than £3!

Maz x


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Personally, I use most of the traders on here for different products. For my soap, and tar remover etc, I use Elite Care care in Belfast, you can get a gallon of whatever for about £10-15 and its very good stuff. its called whizz wash and wax.
Megs applicators can be had from Halfords Serious Perf. do a good washmit. What I did was went through a list of what I wanted and then trawelled the websites.

Hope that helps


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

I have had excellent service from the traders on here and the delivery is better than most companies on the mainland!


----------



## CBR600rr (Apr 15, 2007)

Cheers folks,,, :thumb: 

lots of looking to do now :wave:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I've used a few of the traders on the forum, but Alex at Elite Car Care is by far my number 1 :thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I use Tim @ cleanyourcar, bought loads of stuff from him including my PC, first class service all the time 

Clarke


----------

